# Lake Erie is getting dangerous!



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Have been fishing Erie off Catawba since Thursday. With the warming temperatures there is a lot of water from the melting snow everywhere. This is making things very dangerous as you can see from this YouTube video which was shot Friday afternoon (



 ) This guy was heading in following an airboat trail when he hit broken ice where the airboat went through. Even on good ice it is not a good idea to follow the boats as they weigh so much with all the people and gear and can crack the ice where it is hard to tell. I was in front of the airboat on my 4-wheeler. It is extremely hard to tell there is a hole when there is water everywhere. He was unable to get his 4-wheeler out, however, he is still alive. He was wearing a survival suit. I walked out for a short way towards Mouse from the ferry dock with a spud bar this morning but gave it up when it continually went through with ease.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks man, I just learned something that I didn't ever think of.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

never follow an air boat trail.....the captians that have have air boats are pretty good but there are a few private guys that go where ever....my dad almost droped through one today where an airboat droped through


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

My sources for the ice said that the mainland ice from CIC and Mazuriks was never good enough to take a machine out on. Yes there is some good ice, but as you can see it is 10' away from 2" ice. The islands have good ice, but the fishing has been slow. Someone dumped a JD Gator in last week. This is what I have heard from a very reliable source. You all are entitlied to your own opinions, decisions, and judgement, but until things change you will not see me up there. If nothing else hire an airboat guide until this weather makes up it's mind. Also take a GPS due to the fog. Be safe and tight lines. Sorry if anyone disagrees with this info.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

did that guy get his quad back out?


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

capt j-rod said:


> My sources for the ice said that the mainland ice from CIC and Mazuriks was never good enough to take a machine out on. Yes there is some good ice, but as you can see it is 10' away from 2" ice. The islands have good ice, but the fishing has been slow. Someone dumped a JD Gator in last week. This is what I have heard from a very reliable source. You all are entitlied to your own opinions, decisions, and judgement, but until things change you will not see me up there. If nothing else hire an airboat guide until this weather makes up it's mind. Also take a GPS due to the fog. Be safe and tight lines. Sorry if anyone disagrees with this info.


Sounds like pretty darn good advice to me.


----------

